# First tank



## metageologist (Jun 6, 2007)

well i got my fist fish tank at a lawn sale this past weekend, it's a 30 gallon tank i got every thing but a filter. im looking at a biowheel that is rated for a 70 gallon tank. is their such a thing as over filtration. 
the tank will have a java moss floor with some drift wood and black substrate taller palnats to be added later when i chose them. 
the fish im looking to house are tiger barbs blue emperor tetras or blue teras. plus some serpea tetas (and a pair of damason's cichlids possibly depending on compatibility). so my final question is does any one see any problems with my choice of tank occupants. the fish will be added after about 8 weeks giving the tank a chance to cycle and the plants a chance to grow 

thanks in advance


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

how much did you pay for the tank? im just interested, im not going to say something negative if its too pricey or anything . about the biowheel filtration, i really do not know too much on them, so i cant help you there, sorry =(. everything looks pretty compatible except for the cichlids. most cichlids should be kept with their same race, but there are many exceptions. id say keep to tetras, barbs, or something similar if its your first tank. good luck!


----------



## perryj1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I reccomend a Whisper Filter which can be bought at Petco.


----------



## fishiesrfriends (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds good, but I don't think the cichlids would be cmaptible as I know a lot of cichlids like to be kept with other cichlids or by themselves. I think instead of tiger barbs, you could try pentazona barbs, they look very similar, but are less agressive, so you have less chance of them attacking other fish. Not sure about the filter though, sorry!


----------



## metageologist (Jun 6, 2007)

Chaos553 said:


> how much did you pay for the tank?
> 
> i got the tank with stand heater and hood for 35$
> 
> from what every one is saying i will probly drop the cichlids from the list and i will have to look up that other barb


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Tiger barbs can be a bit aggressive, especially towards smaller fish (tigers reach about 3").

Whatever you do, get at least 6 Tiger barbs as having extra company of the same kind will keep them busy enough they won't nip fins (as much).

Make sure you let the tank stand, full of water, to check for leaks.
I always re-seal used tanks...it's cheap (less than 5 bucks) and is great peace of mind.


----------



## Onepointeighty (May 12, 2007)

i have five barbs in my tank right now and they will be a bit aggresive until they establish there dominance, now they have calmed down alot, also you want to have an odd number so there is 1 leader for the rest of them

-vinny


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

thats a pretty good deal for those 3, i got my 38 gallon tank with the hood(and light), tank (obviously), stand, and backdrop for $50. i had to buy the rest, even though it wasnt that bad. my list of fish in that tank is in my sig. i would also recommend harliquin rasboras since they just look so good =P


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome to the hobby. The bio wheel will work well for your tank, but I would advise buying the filter cartridges in bulk. They tend to clog fairly quickly, but that can be a good reminder to do maintenance on the tank. Whatever you do, do not clean the bio wheel portion. The bacteria growing on the flock that develops there are highly important to the tanks well being.

Larry Vires


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

you could either try tiger or cherry barbs. tiger barbs can be fin nippers sometimes and a tad aggressive, but overall they look really good. cherry barbs are pretty docile and very active. usually need a pretty well planted tank as well, but become very colorful, especially at breeding time. hope that helps


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, Have you read up on fishless cycling. I read that you are going to set up the tank and add the fish after about 8 weeks. You do know of course that in order for the tank to cycle you need an ammonia source??
Just checking!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd drop the cichlids, as Demasonis are very aggressive Africans that need a Mbuna only tank as well as a 55g minimum IMO because they should be kept in large groups.

Tiger barbs are ok for your tank, but they will get about 3 inches, so can be rather large for a 30g tank. I'd go with the Emporer or Blue tetras and then choose another group (i recommend against Serpaes as they are nippy and will limit other fish choices). Then you could have a pair of dwarf Cichlids like Apistos, Bolivian rams, or German Rams. You could also choose some bottom fish like Cories if you like them. I'd get a group of atleast 6 of one species.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

As many people pointed out, be careful with the barbs. My Green Tiger Barb's are huge fin nipper's. Especially on slow moving fish.:fish:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

my cherry barb and my gold barbs are prolly my favorits fish in my tank ATM. i highly recomend cherry barbs because they are bright red and are very active. gold barbs are also good but females can get to 4 inches and males only get to 2. they are very active and colorful fish that make any tank more colorful. i wouldn't recomend the tigers unless you are devoting the tank specifically to them because with tigers, it is really hit or miss with the fish that you can keep with them. good luck with them.

Andrew


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

There are a lot of smaller less aggressive cichlids you could keep, but the demasonis - nope. I'd recommend rams, apistogramma, kribensis, maybe a pair of clown cichlids (anomalochromis thomasi) or rainbow cichlids (Herotilapia multispinosa). However in general I'd leave the cichlids until later in your fish keeping experience.
I like a lot of the rasboras - harlequin or brilliant; barbs such as cherry barbs or black ruby barbs; and danios - pearl, zebra, leopard - nice zippy schooling fish.
I also like corydoras catfish - nice personality.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

How do you people get stuff so cheap!?!?!?!?! I got a hood, 20 gallon, filter and rocks for $100!!!! HOLY CRAP


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I get most of my stuff at the fish club auctions - here in Ohio there are about 10 clubs, and most have one or two big auctions a year, and sometimes smaller fish auctions at the meetings. Also I was browsing eBay and looking for aquarium or fish tank listings within a 100 mile distance, and there were quite a few listed. Of course with gas prices, 100 miles would be really pushing it!


----------

